# Volubilis Morocco



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I have plans to visit morocco next month and intend to visit Volubilis.
Can anyone advice me which is the best way to get there. ie can you drive nearby and then walk to the area where the ancient monuments and ruins are.

Thanks Joe


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Plenty of parking right outside the entrance.

peedee


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We passed this just the other day, but didn't stop as we've done most of the Roman Ruins Europe has to offer and it didn't hold any interest for us this time round.

We stayed nearby at Camping Bellevue, very basic site with no mains electric and a generator which runs from 6-10pm but fine for an overnight stop. It's only about 4km from the ruins: http://g.co/maps/s834d - £5 a night.

There is loads of parking right outside for the visit itself.


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Seems fairly easy.

Thanks for the quick reply

Joe


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We've been here four times now with Desert Detours. WE would go again as you see something different each time. You can park there at Volubilis but there is no overnight camping. Camping overnight was arranged by DD. 

The mosaics are incredible.

Val


----------



## Razzo (May 1, 2005)

Just a quick correction on Addie's distance. The camp ground is more like 12kM from the site. The Camping Morocco book states 4kM but it is incorrect. 
We spent a couple of hours there in January without trying too hard. But then again we have been void of Roman ruins for a few years. There was a small charge for the carpark. 

Cheers


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Razzo said:


> Just a quick correction on Addie's distance. The camp ground is more like 12kM from the site. The Camping Morocco book states 4kM but it is incorrect.
> We spent a couple of hours there in January without trying too hard. But then again we have been void of Roman ruins for a few years. There was a small charge for the carpark.
> 
> Cheers


You are correct Razzo, link to map: http://g.co/maps/x4hwp


----------

